# HCG shot



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok i have a previous thread you guys probably read "How to use an ampule" 
Now i followed the instructions, and i went overboard cleaning the crap out of the area i was mixing hcg with sterile water. Washing my hands everytime i touched something and changing needle tips and syringes everytime i drew or w.e. 

Heres the question:
Say if some sort of bacteria had gotten in their how long would it take before i feel a burning sensation(infection) or any other symptoms? I am just really worried? Or should i be i was being as clean and bacteria free as possible. Oh and the brand of HCG is Organon pregnyl if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

pimprn said:


> Ok i have a previous thread you guys probably read "How to use an ampule"
> Now i followed the instructions, and i went overboard cleaning the crap out of the area i was mixing hcg with sterile water. Washing my hands everytime i touched something and changing needle tips and syringes everytime i drew or w.e.
> 
> Heres the question:
> ...


 

I get a burning sensation using organon pregnyl too, i just switched to Novarel and no more burning....dunno what thats all about tho..


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

By the way, the burning was during the injection and for about 60 seconds after the injection.  Nothing crazy.


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

No No man it did not burn while injecting.......not at all.....im saying when its infected lol say if i was going to get an infection how long would it take ? ahah


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

pimprn said:


> No No man it did not burn while injecting.......not at all.....im saying when its infected lol say if i was going to get an infection how long would it take ? ahah


 

oooh My bad, just skimmed through it.  If you used alcohol wipes and changed tips and its not like you dropped the needle or anything right?  There should be no worries man.


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

well i soaked cleenex with alcohol whiped amps and even broke top covered in kleenex with alcohol on it lol just being super safe and disinfected whole area i did it in.......

Thanks for the reply i cant wait to feel the effects see if it makes me back to normal strength and motivation haha


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

you doing this during cycle or for pct?


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

pct ....i messed my pct up though i last injected like a month ago.......and i was on sauce for 7 months but weird thing is my dick works perfect and no gyno just feel a little pulling feeling but still waiting for clomid and aromasin should be here this week been waiting a month so far for it..........But when i was taking the sauce my nipple (right one) was swollen right up and i could feel a little ball forming but when i stopped injecting it went down and couldnt feel anything well a minor tumor but nothing like i had. I am losing weight though but i got the flue and stressed from exams in school but now everything is done. So hopefully the NO shotgun i got will fill my uscles up with water and i will keep protein intake high along with glutamine and bcaas i just have to get back in the groove you know what i mean.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

juiced for 7 months, no pct and everything is still working pretty much fine? Shit, what did you take? and what were the dosages? are you sure your gear was on the up and up?


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

well i started with dbol it peaked at 75mgs a day for 3 months with 750mgs of sust  then for the next 2 months it was 750mgs of sustand 600mgs of tren acetate then i was doing cyp and durabolin NPP for the last 2 months cyp was 600mgs andso was durabolin.......but near the end i cut out the durabolin right away and i noticed my nipple went down drastically and the cyp i continued hopeing hcg would come in soon but i got scammed lol.....so i had to re order i was shooting 1cc down to a half then to a quarter then yeah i got screwed with nothing and im surprised! The gears i ran was Svensk Apotek UGL 

Because i took Dbols one time i think 25-50mgs a day i cant remember one of my first cycles and when i came off i was listening to a guy like i did here again which was STUPID.....i have read alot so next cycle is going to be killer but anywayz......after running it for 2-3 months he gave me clomid because i could not get an erection and i had no interest in sex watsoever. I watched porn tried jerking it nothing ahahah so anywayz i was taking arimidex in liquid form, and it send me to the hospital first time i took it lmao scared shit outta me, and then i told the guy he was like you took to much so i lowered dose i took it for a month, (1/2 cc) and then stopped month later i got gyno in left nipple and had to get it surgically removed.........so there is some history along the way thats why everything i do i dont ask anyone i read then ask queastions and take 100% percaution which i should have in the first place. The reason why i trusted these guys because they were huge and i thought i would get huge litesning to the but reality is they wanted my $$$$$$ so screw em i order my own shit and its way cheaper and its safer and i am going to get big like them to doing it myself


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

so your cycle looked like this?

Dbol 75mg/ed 1 - 12 weeks
Sust 750mg/week 1 - 20 weeks
Tren a 600mg/week 13 - 20 weeks
Cyp 600mg/week   21 - 28 weeks
durabolin 600mg/week 21 - 28 weeks

Thats fucked up man, and this was your first cycle not including your dbol only cycle right?  you are very lucky, i would go to the doctors and get some blood work. 

Whats your pct look like?


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

Heavyiron Built this sweet pct for me !
Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other day. This starts the day after your last Test inject.

100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses

10g creatine daily 

The HCG is administered BEFORE the ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone sooner.

Clomid is universally accepted as THE testosterone recovery tool. It blocks estrogen from the HPTA and stimulates the production of GNRH then initiates the production of LH, which in turn signals the testis (if not atrophied) to produce testosterone.

Aromasin or a similar aromatase inhibitor is for testosterone recovery and it is used to keep the testosterone/estrogen balance in favor of testosterone. It is also helps to keep any additionally occurring estrogen from HCG low to none.

Cortisol is catabolic. It is the enemy of all anabolism and must be kept in check. While it is blocked when under the influence of AAS, it is free to attach to the Anabolic Receptors (AR) once the steroids leave. Due to this blockage Cortisol tends to accumulate and increase when on. A low level is desirable however since it is important for other vital functions such as control of inflammation. Balance is the key. Vitimin C keeps the exercise induced rise of Cortisol in check.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

oh ok, he knows his shit.  Good luck man


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

by the sounds of things do you think my gears are shit or i have super balls people wish they could have lmao


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

Depends when was your last cyp shot? 
guys usually run there tren and deca doses smaller than there test doses to prevent "deca Dick".


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

a month ago and i ran about equal amounts of everything......as you can tell up there or close to it. But keep in mind i was listening to a BB and he totally was taking me for cash hah. Heres why 120$ 10ml vial of cyp UGL lab svensk apotek lol........didnt know but ya


----------

